# Tu'Shan



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone herd anything about Tu'Shan, what weapons he has, stats, special rules, points anything? If I like the model my Serpents my convert to Slamanders.


----------



## Wolf_lord_Rob (Jun 22, 2008)

I bet he has a nice Thunder Hammer


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

From how everyone is talking about the utter coolness of the figure I think he is going to be a figure I need to get as I'm already sporting a Salamander army. Thunderhammer is just a bonus. A thunder hammer on Initiative would just rock hehe


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mrrshann618 said:


> A thunder hammer on Initiative would just rock hehe


I hope he has a thunder hammer that doesn't effect initiative.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Most like he WILL have a large Hammer of some sort. 

I like hammers. I'd buy the model for conversions reasons if he does.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

hopefully it'll be a hammer and some sort of flamer based weaponry, after those are pretty much the symbols of the Salamanders (other than the lizard thingy obviously :biggrin


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

He should snatch that darned inferno pistol from Dante and beat him over the head with it....

Just kidding
But having an inferno pistol would be fairly fluffy given the artificer background of the chapter. Of course, those who know are not saying anything and snickering at our hopes and dreams ...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mrrshann618 said:


> He should snatch that darned inferno pistol from Dante


that would be so cool thunder hammer and inferno pistol, what a combo


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

more like, artificer armor with a halo, thunderhammer and a combi storm bolter/melta that can be fired more than once.


----------



## Baron Senille (Jun 13, 2008)

I thin I would like to build a Salammander army if it gets new rules.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Baron Senille said:


> I thin I would like to build a Salammander army if it gets new rules.


Salamanders get new rules in the 5th ed SM codex. If you take Tu'Shan he bestows traits on the army.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

From what I've heard of Tu'Shan he's supposed to give your army the following benefits:

- All melta and flamer weapons count as twin-linked.

- All thunder hammers count as master crafted (reroll one missed To Hit roll in close combat).

He's supposed to have the following weapons:

- Bolt pistol
- Frag and krak grenades
- Master crafted thunder hammer
- Adamantine mantle (will give him the _Eternal Warrior_ special rule)
- Iron Halo

He's a real beast and will supposedly cost upwards of 200 points. Sounds like fun if you ask me.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> From what I've heard of Tu'Shan he's supposed to give your army the following benefits:
> 
> - All melta and flamer weapons count as twin-linked.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!! addy mantle and halo! I can't wait for the model to be released!.
Thanks Katie


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Those traits/ benefits sound real good. are those kind of benefits similar to the other characters in their operation -imperial fists get master crafted power fists for example, or are they totally different?
And katie- where did you get that detailed layout?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

godzy said:


> Those traits/ benefits sound real good. are those kind of benefits similar to the other characters in their operation -imperial fists get master crafted power fists for example, or are they totally different?


From what I understand, each non-Ultramarine special character will have rules that effect the army as a whole in some way. Unfortunately I can't speak about the Imperial Fists, but I do know that there's a White Scars special character that gives bonuses to Bike Squads and I imagine that the Crimson Fist character will give other bonuses and so on.



> And katie- where did you get that detailed layout?


Unfortunately it's not from a website or from the mouth of any big-time GW employee. This is just what I heard from the local rumor guru.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I think i am going to add a mantle to the French GD model...


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

Who is Tu'shan?

reading from this thread I can see he's a salamanders character but is he a captain of some sort or even the chapter master?

and what makes him a spaecial character? I've never heard of him


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

He's the Chapter Master. The Chapter Master of a First Founding Chapter, no less, which makes him a very special character. And he's rather popular, to boot - I'm sort of surprised that they've taken this long to make a model and rules for him.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> a White Scars special character that gives bonuses to Bike Squads
> 
> .


he gives fleet to bike units. so they can run fleet and charge!!! Thats a first turn charge if ever i've seen one!


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Fleet and run are the same, both are taken instead of shooting. But after run, you can't charge, after fleet you still can. So, fleet remains something special, while run will be something new for everyone.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the idea of tu shan and I will definately pick him up when he comes out but why aren't there any blood ravens special characters? I have seen many blood ravens armies and more are being done because a lot of people like blood ravens. Since Dawn of War came out SO many people have been collecting blood ravens, noobs and veterans alike! Of course I didn't start blood ravens because of DoW the story behind why I started is way more complicated. I really want to see GW put out rules for a blood Ravens character. It would be awesome!


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

The idea of Space Marine special characters conferring benefits to tactics or weapons that are favoured by the chapter is a superb idea and Tu Shan sounds like a beast.


----------



## MrPickles (Feb 25, 2008)

These rumors are all from warseer, so take them with a grain of salt.

Tu'shan:
-Artificer Armor
-3+ inv. save
-Immune to instant-death (maybe)
-All flame weapons including meltas are twin-linked
-All Thunder Hammers are mastercrafted
-Stubborn to the whole army (Keep in mind that this replaces combat tactics)

Lysander:
-No teleport Assault
-All bolt weapons are twin-linked
-Stubborn to the whole army

Kantor
-Special Storm bolter
-Allows sternguard (shooty vets) to be scoring or troops (not sure at this point)
-Stubborn to the whole army (I think)

Captain Sicarius of Ultramarines 4th
-Allows one squad to be fearless (really not sure about this one, but I remember reading it)


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> he gives fleet to bike units. so they can run fleet and charge!!! Thats a first turn charge if ever i've seen one!


he gives furious charge and hit and run to his squad, he doesn't give fleet to anyone, his bike gives it to himself.

he does allow anyone with the combat tactics rule to outflank if they want.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

MrPickles said:


> These rumors are all from warseer, so take them with a grain of salt.
> 
> Tu'shan:
> -Artificer Armor
> ...


3+ inv. SWEET!!!


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

At last a new Salamander character and by the looks of things he is going to be cool.

He gets a 3+ inv and a thunder hammer! WOW !


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> He's the Chapter Master. The Chapter Master of a First Founding Chapter, no less, which makes him a very special character. And he's rather popular, to boot - I'm sort of surprised that they've taken this long to make a model and rules for him.


thank you,I've just never heard of him before.....well if he is a chapter master of a first founding chapter then he must be very special


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> I'm sort of surprised that they've taken this long to make a model and rules for him.


me too. They have characters from other first founding chapters but not salamanders. I don't think I have ever seen someone use Shrike or cassius.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Salamanders had a special character in the 3rd edition Space Marine Codex - Chaplain Xavier. Unfortunately I don't remember much about him other than that he was the first model to have an adamantine mantle. Later on during 3rd the Salamanders got an Index Astartes article which updated their rules and Chaplain Xavier received a little more attention in that if I recall correctly.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't remember the IA article, but he didn't have a mantle in the Codex. He was just a Chappy with Terminator honours and a holy relic that always got maximum range.

In his defence, though, he _did_ have rather an awesome helmet.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Don't remember the IA article, but he didn't have a mantle in the Codex. He was just a Chappy with Terminator honours and a holy relic that always got maximum range.


Ah, that's right. In the IA article he got the mantle. My bad. It's been quite a while since 3rd edition.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I want him, also my local GW has confirmed that he will make all the thunder hammers in your army master crafted for free!


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Im crossing my fingers the model will do him justice. Even though i'll never play him, you cant deny the master crafted thunder hammer is worth it.

Is there really any better image than a thunder hammer going straight in the face of xeno or heretic scum? Not a chance :laugh:


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Not to knit-pick but Xavier had a "Salamander Mantle" created from the hides of ancient firedrakes from Nocturne. That mantle turned into that Adamantium Mantle in the 4th ed.
and was given to other armies.

Speaking of Xavier, anything on him anymore? or do I get to keep using him as a standard Chaplain?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

mrrshann618 said:


> Speaking of Xavier, anything on him anymore? or do I get to keep using him as a standard Chaplain?


Unfortunately he's just a standard Chaplain nowadays. But maybe if you use a cool model for him and call him Xavier in battle you'll roll really well with him?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Can i be safe to say he won'y have terminator armour?


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I`ve heard Tu'shan will have a Thunder hammer that strikes at Initiative 4,Personaly I think he should also have a Combi-Flamer called "The Breath of Vulkan"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

yeah octavian!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

_Just found this on bell of lost souls. 

Vulkan Estan_: He is the ex-4th Salamander Company Captain and is a kind of wandering champion. He has almost Inquisition-like leverage over the Salamander Chapter, as his task is to seek out and recover nine holy relics made by Vulkan before he disappeared. If all nine are recovered, it is said Vulkan will return. Estan has recovered the following three and uses them:

Salamander Hide Cloak,
Gauntlet which counts as a Heavy Flamer and allows re-rolls to wound.
Spear of Vulkan is a S6 master crafted power weapon.
Estan allows any and all Salamanders in the army to replace their _Combat Tactics_ special rule with a Salamanders version; they get Master Crafted Thunder Hammers for free. All Melta/flamer weapons in the army, no matter their source, count as twin linked – also for free.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, so much for Tu'shan then.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Think someone cast down estan on the new marines dex topic, pretty sure its still tu'shan


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i call shenanigans on the latest BOLS stuff. we know it's tushan, plus it says that tactical squads can have between 5 and 10 marines, that's balls we know it's combat squads. even one of the guys i spoke to at mail order not so long ago said it was combat squad rules. and said that tushan was tasty.

so i call shenanigans


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

hear hear, shenanigans!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, upon reflection I'm not really convinced that these new rumors are entirely accurate. It just seems like a bit much.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Don't remember the IA article, but he didn't have a mantle in the Codex. He was just a Chappy with Terminator honours and a holy relic that always got maximum range.
> 
> In his defence, though, he _did_ have rather an awesome helmet.


Hmmm... I have the 3rd edition codex right here in front of me and it says he has the Salamanders mantle, which is essentially the prototype of the adamantine mantle, exactly like it in fact, so he did in fact have it.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

That's... odd. I too have the 3E Codex right in front of me, and there's no such item. Are you certain you're looking at the same thing I am? Mine's second printing. It seems strange that they should change something so significant between printings, though. Are you quite sure you're not taking the Mickey?

Oh, and yes. Tu'shan it is, I suspect.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

as a salamanders player i wolud love for him to have a thunder hammer at initiative order and some type of melts pistol maybe like the one that ferrus manus made for Vulkan in the great crusade?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Alaric said:


> as a salamanders player i wolud love for him to have a thunder hammer at initiative order and some type of melts pistol maybe like the one that ferrus manus made for Vulkan in the great crusade?


me too. Especially the thunder hammer attacking with the bearers initiative.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> That's... odd. I too have the 3E Codex right in front of me, and there's no such item. Are you certain you're looking at the same thing I am? Mine's second printing. It seems strange that they should change something so significant between printings, though. Are you quite sure you're not taking the Mickey?


Just to make sure I'm not making a fool of myself or 'taking the micky', lol, the cover of the 3rd edition has the crimson fists on the cover right? with the sergeant with the power fist in the center? the banner to the left? Because my 3rd edition Codex seriously says he has the salamanders mantle, lol. It's right under Vulcan's Sigil, and above Independent character.

Oh, and I think an additional special rule that would be awesomely fluffy for Salamanders Space Marines is that their initiative be technically 3.5, so that they strike before initiative 3, but after initiative 4, to represent their slightly slower speed and reaction time in comparison to other chapters.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

AzraelJahannam said:


> the cover of the 3rd edition has the crimson fists on the cover right? with the sergeant with the power fist in the center? the banner to the left? Because my 3rd edition Codex seriously says he has the salamanders mantle, lol. It's right under Vulcan's Sigil, and above Independent character.


thats what my 3rd ed loos like. And 4th has the smurfs attacking nids.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Eh, pro necro there.

Please check the dates of threads.... this one is a year old...


----------

